# MxBon 105 --Can You Dilute CA???



## Randy_ (Nov 21, 2006)

There is a thread going over on the Yahoo group and the responses haven't fully satisfied my curiosity so I thought I would present the subject here.  The initial question concerned whether CA came in different "strengths" for lack of a better word.  The idea was that MxBon 105 was 100% CA and some other CAs might be diluted somehow.  Mind you, we are not talking about thick vs thin CA or at least, I don't think we are.  We are talking about 100% CA vs something that is less than 100%.  I don't recall ever seeing a post suggesting that you could dilute CA or that it could be purchased in different grades of purity?  Anyone have any ideas on this subject.

And on the same subject of CA, I have seen several posts that suggest CA could be left in a container with its cap off and the stuff would not set up in the bottle.  Always figured those folks were just ****'n in the wind; but the write-up with the MxBon 105 says the same thing!!  So apologies offered.....how come the CA doesn't set up in an open container??

Anyone familiar with MxBon 105?  It is pretty expensive stuff.  Is it really worth the extra money??  Thanks.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 21, 2006)

You've got my curiosity up, I can't wait to see what answers you get on this[]


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 21, 2006)

MEK or acetone may do the trick if you need to thin it. Acetone will dissolve the cured product, so it should thin the liquid. I can't say how that would effect the use of an accelerator though.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 21, 2006)

I've accidentally left the cap off for hours, and never had it set up while in the bottle


----------



## bob393 (Nov 21, 2006)

This is a need to know, I'm curios.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 21, 2006)

I think there are different grades of CA (not to be confused the viscosities). The more pure the CA the more it has been distilled and some of the impurities removed. Don't know what they are nor how it's done. I leave my smaller containers open and have no problems. I've left the 16 oz bottles open and they do get thick...so thick that they will not pour our of the bottle. Those were the days when I was using  less CA than I do now.  The CA is not hard, but it does not pour. I now fill the smaller containers from the larger and put the lid back on the larger and store. I have put thin in thick to make the thick thinner...or the thinner thicker. Haven't decided which.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />There is a thread going over on the Yahoo group and the responses haven't fully satisfied my curiosity so I thought I would present the subject here.  The initial question concerned whether CA came in different "strengths" for lack of a better word.  The idea was that MxBon 105 was 100% CA and some other CAs might be diluted somehow.  Mind you, we are not talking about thick vs thin CA or at least, I don't think we are.  We are talking about 100% CA vs something that is less than 100%.  I don't recall ever seeing a post suggesting that you could dilute CA or that it could be purchased in different grades of purity?  Anyone have any ideas on this subject.
> 
> And on the same subject of CA, I have seen several posts that suggest CA could be left in a container with its cap off and the stuff would not set up in the bottle.  Always figured those folks were just ****'n in the wind; but the write-up with the MxBon 105 says the same thing!!  So apologies offered.....how come the CA doesn't set up in an open container??
> ...


----------



## mewell (Nov 21, 2006)

I never cap my CA on advice of (I think!) Lou Metcalf and have never had it freeze up on me. I don't mean for an hour or while I'm gluing or overnight either. My current squeeze bottle has gone for weeks and weeks and it is still flowing as it should. Of course being in Colorado with little humidity may help.

Mark


----------



## fiferb (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a small bottle of thin CA that the cap has been off since at least July and it still flows freely and the glue still acts as expected.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 22, 2006)

Acetone will not dissolve set ca is just "softens" it.
It takes repetitive wiping with clean acetone to remove it.
Put some CA on something and soak it in a container of acetone.you will have softened plastic but it doesn't"melt" off.
A long time ago I read that Ca cures in the absence of oxygen. The current thought is it sets in the presence of moisture.I contend it is both.
I have used CXA to bond metal together.The bond is a weak one but I know there is very little moisture on the surface of the metals.
I also do as Virgil does, mix different viscosities thin,med. thick and gel at different times for different situations.
I store opened 16 ounce bottles in the fridge with the cap on and have suffered no ill effects.
The 2 ounces bottles in the shop get the cap[s thrown away and are never used once opened.(just like I used to do when I opened a half gallon of scotch.)[]


----------



## seht (Nov 22, 2006)

Cool I got this discussion going in two different places.  I didn't think it was that expensive when I bought it, cost about the same as buying my normal CA at woodcrafters.  The only difference I have noticed is it sure sets up faster than the stuff I bought at woodcrafters.  I haven't tried finishing any pens with it as I suck with the CA finish, so I wouldn't be a good source for that info.

Speeking of CA finish, anyone live in Northern CA. that would like to show me first hand how to do this, I must be missing something from the videos and instructions I have seen.

Scott


----------



## Pikebite (Nov 22, 2006)

I just tried to dilute CA with acetone - it made it set instantly!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pikebite_
> <br />I just tried to dilute CA with acetone - it made it set instantly!


That is why I sometimes use  acetone as an accelernt.
It will also soften "set" CA.Kind of like Dijoxin and your heart.
It will stop it if its' beating . Start it if it isn't.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seht_
> <br />.....I didn't think it was that expensive when I bought it, cost about the same as buying my normal CA at woodcrafters.....



I checked several different places and it is $15 for a 50 gram bottle.(Goes down to $10 if you buy it by the case)  2 oz. bottles (57 grams) at CSUSA are $8.  Woodcraft has always been known to be pretty pricey. 

Have not seen it offered in 16 oz. bottles; but bet is if some wanted to take the time to find it.

Anyone see a bulk buy here???


----------

